# Composer descriptions



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I just came across this hilarious little piece by H.L. Mencken, titled Masters of Tone, published in Smart Set: 

Wagner
The rape of die Sabines . . . a kommers in Olympus. 

Beethoven 
The glory that was Greece ... the grandeur that was Rome . . . a laugh. 

Haydn 
A seidel on the table . . . a girl on your knee . . . another and different girl in your heart. 

Chopin 
Two embalmers at work upon a minor poet . . . the scent of tuberoses . . . Autumn rain. 

Richard Strauss 
Old Home Week in Gomorrah. 

Johann Strauss 
Forty couples dancing . .. one by one they slip from the hall . . . sounds of kisses . . . the lights go out. 

Puccini 
Silver macaroni, exquisitely tangled. 

Debussy 
A pretty girl with one blue eye and one brown one. 

Bach 
Genesis i, i.

Have any more? (Incidentally, could someone explain the Richard Strauss one to me?)


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Okay, I'll play


Janáček
The old beekeeper keeps the workers in his pants pockets.


(because unrequited romance sublimated into work)
Is that how it works?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Have any more? (Incidentally, could someone explain the Richard Strauss one to me?)


I fear I don't get any of them.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

The alliterative-play-on-composers'-names-thread, begun by Ingenue, has some great material!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I find these more poetic than funny, but like them.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

The Puccini one is the best!


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

I suspect the R Strauss one is about wot a scandal was Salome. The bible, the sexy, the murder, the Wilde, the striptease, the crazy music. 1905. Banned in London by the Lord Chamberlain's office until 1907.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

The Haydn one is cute.


----------

